# Camelbak vs Osprey



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

I am looking at possibly buying a hydration pack. I've seen Camelbaks for a long time but now I've seen a lot of Osprey backpacks around. Is there a difference in quality? 

Also, are hydration packs really worth it? I think it would be good to carry things on the trail but thought it might be annoying to ride with a backpack. For those who ride with one does it bug you or do you get used to it?


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have used a Camelback for 5 years now and don't use anything else when I trail ride. It is easier to use than bottles and allows you to keep both hands on the bars and still be able to get a drink.


----------



## peanutz (Mar 8, 2014)

I Have 2 a one liter for short rides, and my 3 liter mule for the long stuff. It did get in the way at first takes a ride or two then you wont even notice it.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Both are nearly the same. The Osprey does have a magnet-backed chest interface, which keeps the bite valve closer to your lips.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't ride with a hydration pack unless I'm planning to be out over three hours. I prefer bottles. I used one exclusively when I was starting out because mountain bikers use camel baks, roadies use bottles, and I was definitely not a roadie. Then I started riding road, quickly switched to bottles on the road, and a few years later wondered if all the other XC racers knew something I didn't. There are more opportunities to drink from a bottle than I thought, and if I can't get to my bottle, often I can't get to my drinking tube either. But it's always nice to have a little less on my back.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Zachariah said:


> Both are nearly the same. The Osprey does have a magnet-backed chest interface, which keeps the bite valve closer to your lips.


I prefer Osprey for the magnetic bite valve holder. Other than that, they are essentially the same.


----------



## Calvinator0514 (Aug 15, 2013)

For road stuff I definitely use a water bottle. Longer MTB rides I use my osprey hydration pack. It is a small pack with a 3 liter resovioir. I love my osprey. I have three osprey packs at the moment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

if you have technical terrain a hydration pack works better. On many of my trails there is rarely a point where it is safe to take your hand off your bars for more than a few seconds. 

Keep in mind they are heavy compared to bottles. I use a 100oz camelbak charge which i think is discontinued but is much lighter than the mule and it still weighs 1lb empty.

I have to use the waist strap because if the weight is on my shoulders it makes my back hurt.

One other thing is that if you are crashing the camelbak can protect your back.

I use a camelbak on most of the trails in austin, but will use bottles in so cal which has all smooth trails.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh the technical trails by me, sometimes I'm so occupied with riding that I don't stop to drink any water. There's no real opportunities to take a sip while riding when using bottles 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

Mannas said:


> I am looking at possibly buying a hydration pack. I've seen Camelbaks for a long time but now I've seen a lot of Osprey backpacks around. Is there a difference in quality?
> 
> Also, are hydration packs really worth it? I think it would be good to carry things on the trail but thought it might be annoying to ride with a backpack. For those who ride with one does it bug you or do you get used to it?


Camelbak and Osprey both make good packs. I really like the Mule XV I am using right now, and prefer the Camelbak bit valve over the Osprey...but it seems most prefer the Osprey packs. The Mule is just very comfortable for me. A pack over bottles is a no brainer if you ride rougher trails consistently. You can drink whenever you want basically, where with bottles you are REALLY limited in what spots you can drink, and you will tend to drink less unless you ride primarily smooth XC courses or fire roads. I can't imagine ever going back to bottles on a trail bike. If your focus is XC racing, then bottles might be the best option, otherwise - hydration pack. I also prefer weight on my back rather than the bike, but that is personal preference.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Mannas said:


> I am looking at possibly buying a hydration pack. I've seen Camelbaks for a long time but now I've seen a lot of Osprey backpacks around. Is there a difference in quality?


Camelback pretty much owned the market for years, however Osprey came in roughly 10 years ago, and frankly built a better mouse trap. They took the Camelback and "one upped it." That in part caused a huge migration. I ride with an Osprey, now but the newer Camelback product all look pretty good. One thing the Osprey folks did was place a "spine" along the bladder so it won't as easily collapse as a Camelback used to when it's empty. There are probably 10+ different manufactures in the space now. Decide how much you want to spend, and how large of size you want and do your shopping.



Mannas said:


> Also, are hydration packs really worth it? I think it would be good to carry things on the trail but thought it might be annoying to ride with a backpack. For those who ride with one does it bug you or do you get used to it?


For the most part yes, they are worth the slight inconvenience. However it can depend upon where/how you ride. If it's easy grade paths and flat trails, for a short time, maybe not. If you're going out for a full day adventure, destination unknown, it is worth it. Especially for someone starting out who might be unsure of how much other stuff you need to carry or how long you might be out.

In the use space, as others have stated, you get used to wearing one. If I go for a short ride, I just stuff a water bottle in my jersey pocket.

As with hiking or backcountry activities, many people carry too much stuff. I've seen guys extract a heap of crap they never ever use. If I'm out for 3+ hours, its my Osprey Raptor 10L, which was the smallest I could buy to keep my carried weight low and my maneuverability high.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

It's hard to beat a hydration pack for all around versatility but for shorter rides (~2 hrs.) bottles are very nice IMO. I've been full circle a couple of times and after recently ditching the Camelbak and bolting on a couple of cages I can't say that I miss that SOB on my back one bit. It is a great feeling of freedom without that bulk and all the confining straps harnessing you, and I really don't find it difficult to find a smooth enough stretch here and there to take a sip. I always waited for those same areas using my hydration pack anyway.

Another consideration is that a Camelbak Mule weighs 2 lbs. before you put a drop of water in it, kind of ww I admit but some people drop a lot of cash to lose that much weight.

Longer adventure rides= Camelbak (or Osprey, Deuter, etc.) for sure.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

Osprey is nice. When shopping for a new pack last year I went with camelback because the osprey was noticeably heavier. I forgot the models I was looking at (can't even remember which model CB I bought) I like it though. Bottles are good but for me on the road but I usually run out of water when I trail ride so I went with the pack.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Whichever pack you use, here's a tip: turn the bladder upside down and suck all of the excess air out. This will prevent water sloshing around in your bladder and help deflate the balloon effect of the bladder itself.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Take a look at Vaude. I've tried several packs and the Vaude I have hit all my points. It's got the suspended back to help keep you cool, has a pocket down low to hold the heavier tools so they aren't sitting up so high on your back, have pockets inside separated from the bladder for your wallet and phone, a key keeper, and is adjustable for height where the back straps attach to pack. However, the best thing is an elasticized pocket/pouch on either side that you can reach without taking off the pack. It's a great place to keep some tissues as my nose always runs when I exercise. I keep a point and shoot camera there and can get it out quick. They also will hold a bottle of water - I assume that is what they are for.
I don't usually have a bladder in the pack unless I need the extra water or don't want to use bottles. Only takes a moment to put it in.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm a fairly brand loyal guy and have been using a Camelbak since they first hit the market with a bladder contained in a plain, neoprene pouch with two thin nylon straps.

I can't think of the last time I rode even a mile on my bike without a Camelbak on. I love keeping the weight off the frame and having a place for tools, tubes, a thin windshell, and an energy bar. 

Great company with a legacy of making great products.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm all for a hydration pack. I carry all my stuff in it except the multi-tool which is in my saddle bag(I have a heavy one). I got the Hydrapak 1.5 litter w/a lot of room to stuff your things and it doesn't bother me one bit. I got a good deal @ pricepoint.com 

I don't fill the entire thing w/water because I try to hydrate prior to riding, so it does not feel very heavy at all.


----------



## cwakefld (May 13, 2014)

I have been lurking, but am a total newbie. I do however have a little knowledge of hydration packs. As far as quality, Osprey and Camelbak share an equal level of quality and I would say the "better" product is the one that fits your specific needs the best. I do work for a small outdoor retailer in central Illinois (we do not sell mtb gear of any kind except hydration) Osprey is a very well respected name in the hiking and trekking pack world. They also have what they call the All Mighty Guarantee. Which they describe as "Any product, any era, any reason" It is without a doubt the best warranty I have seen in the industry. You could tear the pack in a wreck and Osprey would repair or replace the pack free of charge. For some that may figure into the decision.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Another plus in favor of the hydration pack is the sheer volume it can contain. A 100 oz. bladder is equivalent to 5 water bottles, which is convenient on long rides in areas away from civilization where you don't have any place to refill a bottle.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I prefer my Hydrapak Big Sur over the couple of Camelbaks I've owned and used. Camelbaks do have nice bite valves compared to the Hydrapak...I changed my hose/bite valve on the Hydrapak to one from a Camelbak. I've never been a fan of cleaning Camelbak bladders...with my Hydrapak, I can flip the bladder inside out and have it cleaned in no time.


----------



## cwakefld (May 13, 2014)

I actually have a Platypus Duthie AM 10. Platypus has made great bladders for years, but this is their first season to offer a hydration pack. I really do love the thing too. It is at the same price point as a Camelbak MULE or Osprey Raptor.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

jjaguar said:


> Another plus in favor of the hydration pack is the sheer volume it can contain. A 100 oz. bladder is equivalent to 5 water bottles, which is convenient on long rides in areas away from civilization where you don't have any place to refill a bottle.


This is the thing that gets me to get mine out. I can only carry one bottle on my frame. I often put a second in my jersey pocket, but if I'm at the point of putting a third in a jersey pocket, I probably also want to take more food and I still need a pump and a tool, so it's time for a pack.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Pretty good read:

http://forums.mtbr.com/arizona/camelback-osprey-838841.html


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I just started using Osprey Raptor 10...it's the "medum" size 3Lbladder with Tool Pouch Roll pocket at the very bottom. I am an offroader and tools I know are important. So I saw the tool roll included with this pack..sold!
Got about 50mils now with it..during the ride..I don't feel it...downhill & jumping I need to remember too sinch it up..very adjustable..zippers work awsome..check out the RAPTOR!!!


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

+1 for the raptor. I have a small Camelback and was looking for a more spacious pack for longer rides. I ended up with the largest raptor. I've only ridden with it a few times, but I like it. I prefer the osprey bite valve, and the magnet is great. Moving the tool roll to the bottom is a great plus too. I also prefer the straps and securing more on the osprey.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

Osprey for sure! Many excellent features, but also very stable on the back. My old Camelback used to shift to one side or the other on steeper descents no matter how much I played with the adjustments. Very annoying.


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

I have been using a camelback for years and never thought about any other pack, but then my bite valve ripper. I asked my wife to swing into the LBS and pick me up another one. Instead she came home with a Osprey Raptor 14. I love this pack and will probably never go back. It is by far so much better in every aspect to the camelback I was using.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

Bought an Osprey 6 yesterday and used it today. This is my first pack and i really like it. I went looking for a camelbak but the LBS i went into carry Osprey and i like the look and fit of them.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

The CB MULE has been the most likely "go to" pack that I've seen for mountain bikers. Osprey's Raptor 14 seems to me the closest match to the MULE, so I'll compare the two.

CBs are good. Been using them since they first came out and still have my original HAWG, along with a few other models since then. The most recent has been the MULE from about 2 years ago. Worked very good but not perfect.

The biggest issue I had with CBs were getting the bladder out, filling it in the sink, not spilling then getting it back it quickly and easily. Not a big deal but a moderate hassle every ride. Also, the bladders always left a bad taste in the water, no matter what trick I used.

So, decided to try the Osprey. The Raptor 14 is very close to the MULE and I'd say about right size for the average trail rider.

The Raptor 14, while looking a bit bigger and heavier, I don't think it holds quite as much as the MULE. That would be the only downside but not a big deal as I never completely filled my MULE nor the Raptor on a ride yet. The bladder is far easier to fill on the Raptor. It is easier to remove, and the handle on the bladder is great and goes a long way with reducing spills and slop in the kitchen sink. It leaves much less taste in the water than the CB bladder. The handle on the bladder does take away from space in the main compartment but it is worth it. The magnetic clip for the bite valve is probably overkill but does work OK, but something I'd rather they left out and not have me pay for.

The Raptor has those really handy side pockets. I keep my multi-tool in one for easy access. These pockets are very nice.

The lower, separate tool area is a very good idea, though I wish it were a bit bigger. Both tools and tube push its limit. Still, it is great.

Zippers and other little functional do-dads are a notch above CBs - not that the CBs were bad though.

Fit is good and like the MULE.

Overall the Raptor has more going for it than the MULE. Fancier features and overall probably just a bit better design. On the other hand, if you are looking to keep it simple and lighter (and cheaper) the MULE would likely suit you better. Both are very good and dialed for their intended purpose. 

Even though I generally like the simple style better, things like the easier filling of the bladder, side/hip pocket, and tool pouch have made me happier with the Raptor 14 over the MULE.

If you are a new rider you'll be happy with either. If you have a CB MULE and are thinking about trying the Raptor 14, I'd say its worth giving it a shot as you are very likely to happier with the Raptor.

Caveat - More recent CB models and designs, as well as other models from Osprey are things I'm not too well versed in.


----------



## AliceInPlunderland (Apr 21, 2014)

The comparison was really helpful! I don't have any hydration packs yet (leaning strongly towards Osprey), but is the bladder on one versus the other easier to clean and sterilize? I work at a hospital and have seen stuff growing on the plastic straws and cups the patients use and I can't help but to think about what might grow in/on the bladder after being out in the warm sun. Thanks!


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

AliceInPlunderland said:


> The comparison was really helpful! I don't have any hydration packs yet (leaning strongly towards Osprey), but is the bladder on one versus the other easier to clean and sterilize? I work at a hospital and have seen stuff growing on the plastic straws and cups the patients use and I can't help but to think about what might grow in/on the bladder after being out in the warm sun. Thanks!


Both are about he the same to clean. If you use only water, nasty build up is rare, and aside from rinsing mine I almost never clean or sterilize them. Accidentally leave something other than water in them and you'll have a lot of work on your hands.


----------



## Calvinator0514 (Aug 15, 2013)

AliceInPlunderland said:


> The comparison was really helpful! I don't have any hydration packs yet (leaning strongly towards Osprey), but is the bladder on one versus the other easier to clean and sterilize? I work at a hospital and have seen stuff growing on the plastic straws and cups the patients use and I can't help but to think about what might grow in/on the bladder after being out in the warm sun. Thanks!


I don't think one is easier to clean. However, the reservoirs in Osprey packs are made by Nalgene and I believe are antibacterial.They are also much tougher and have a nifty handle that makes filling them a lot easier.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Camelbaks have slightly better tool organization, Osprey are vastly superior quality. I've owned a half dozen camelbaks over the years that simply fell apart with time. The semi-frame thing Osprey has, and the fact that they come in sizes makes them a zillion times more comfortable, especially if you are tall (in 25 years of using hydration packs, the Talon I got 4 years ago was the first that had a waist strap that actually was at my waist - on the MULE I had, it landed about at nipple-level). And there's the lifetime warranty.

I really don't understand how camelbak sells anything at all with their prices being similar to Osprey.


----------



## cycleittten (May 16, 2014)

Have to say that i love your quote Zachariah. Its so true :thumbsup:


----------



## cycleittten (May 16, 2014)

The Osprey seem to be easier to open.


----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)

I find the osprey packs to fit me better, be more comfortable whether that's providing good airflow or not creating pressure point hot spots like some older camelbaks I had and that allows me to wear the osprey packs much longer comfortably. Lot of innovative details and solid warranty(all mighty guarantee). I have 3 osprey packs now and have bought my girlfriend 2 over the past few years and look for niches for excuses to buy more packs.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Deuter!


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

Osprey are the best IMHO. Detail and design.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I recomend you pick your favorite and start wearing it on every adventure. Hydro Packs are also ARMOUR!! This Raptor 10 save my back skin in a BIG way. Thoes little rips on the pack should be on my back.
DoIt, buy a pack!

I just emptyed and hosed off my pack and 1 hr in the sun all dry and clean just with holes now LOL oh well badges I guess.
Osprey make great stuff, never had a CBack only looked at a few in the LBS..they both work


----------



## puertojav (May 18, 2014)

Osprey Raptor 10 = awesome


----------



## cwakefld (May 13, 2014)

Burt4x4 said:


> View attachment 894270
> 
> View attachment 894271
> 
> ...


Contact Osprey. They have an amazing guarantee. They will repair or replace it for you. Free of charge. They are pretty amazing


----------



## milodinosaur (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been a long time CB user. The older packs didn't have very good ventilation on the back but the new lobo that I'm using now is really comfortable. I was out on a hot and humid day but I barely felt anything on my back compared to feeling hot and sticky on the older CB packs. 

Although I must say I'm quite skeptical about how long this new lobo is going to hold up. I'm already seeing some stretched stitching on the outside of the pack and I've only used it for barely a month. 

I'm definitely checking out the osprey for my next purchase after this CB breaks.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been using a CB Mule for about a year and a half now. I'd much rather use it over a bottle for the simple reason that on the trails I ride a bottle in a cage gets filthy. Who wants to drink from a muddy nipple? Besides that I sweat like whore on a front row pew and tend to drink more than a bottle can hold. Once I get it strapped on I don't notice the weight or really get any noticeable movement when I ride. I don't carry too much in it besides water, a couple of CO2 cartridges and a snack just in case. 

I usually can go 2 sometimes 3 rides before emptying the bladder so between refills I store the bladder in the refrigerator. It keeps the water cool and keeps mold from growing. When time for a refill I rinse real good, refill and toss back in the fridge so it's always ready for the next ride. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## AliceInPlunderland (Apr 21, 2014)

I really want an Osprey and am going to save up, but I just picked up a Mule because I couldn't find a raptor for under $100+ to start off. I also got a cage and a CB water bottle, but I didn't think of the muddy nipple so that might be a no-go unless I am on the road, lol. I found this years Mule for ~$60 shipped. Not a bad price I don't think? Looks like they retail for ~$135 when they first come out. 

Never thought of a hydration pack as additional armor before- glad the holes are in the pack and not in your T-spine, Cwakefld!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Water bottles stay relatively clean in the traditional spots inside the frame triangle.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Water bottles stay relatively clean in the traditional spots inside the frame triangle.


You'd think so, but a moist bottle and a dusty trail makes for a fine coat of mud on a bottle. Then if the trails are wet enough not to be dusty then you're splashing through muddy creeks and that just makes everything muddy. I guess it depends on where you ride. I can only I keep a bottle clean on the road.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

AliceInPlunderland said:


> I found this years Mule for ~$60 shipped. Not a bad price I don't think? Looks like they retail for ~$135 when they first come out.


I looked into the Ospreys after reading this thread. I picked up two Mules (one for me and my son) for the price of one Osprey Raptor. I have no experience with Osprey packs but I see they are proud of them. I guess that's where the lifetime warranty comes from. I'm sure that they are good packs but I really can't find any fault in the CB especially at half the price.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey, I said "relatively." I just don't think about the dirt that gets on the part of the nipple the water passes over.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

It does help if you can catch them on sale. Jenson has them 30% off rightnow so the raptor 10 is $80. Still not cheap but I do love mine.


----------



## the other Anne (Feb 14, 2014)

When you're buying a hydration pack, make sure you try it on in the position you'll be wearing it on the bike.

A couple of months ago, I bought an Osprey Raven 14. I brought it home, but didn't wear it. I decide it was too small (and I don't believe their marketing material that says it holds 854 ccs), so I took it back to REI to swap. I tried on a different, bigger Osprey, and the Camelbak HAWG. Tried them both on, played around with their capacities, looked at them for a long time and finally bought the Osprey. 

I walked out of the store, put the Osprey on to ride home, rode halfway across the parking lot and went right back into REI to swap for the HAWG. It turned out the Osprey just did not work for me at all when I was riding, something about the area around my neck/upper back being all wrong. 

I love the HAWG. It's big, but it's convenient and comfortable, and it holds a lot of water and a lot of stuff. YMMV. Test ride before buying instead of after buying like I did.


----------



## avines (Apr 29, 2013)

Do the Osprey's come with a quick connect release on the reservoir? I bought my twins 2 liter packs that have QC for the bladder and it makes filling and pre-chilling the water a breeze. None of my other hydration packs came with it but it's a nifty little bit of engineering. I read that the new CBs have quick connects and was hoping the Osprey's did as well. There are some decent deals going on right now, as well.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

No but if the issue you are trying to avoid is fighting the tube when installing/removing the bladder in the pack that isn't an issue with osprey raptor line. They have a really slick setup so that as you zip the bladder in you are also zipping the tube in and to the correct spot, kind of hard to explain.





that one shows it at around 1:15

The one issue I have had with my osprey bladder is the plastic strap that holds the lid to the bladder so you can't loose the lid was causing the lid to bind when I tried to tighten it. I just cut it and problem solved.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

avines said:


> Do the Osprey's come with a quick connect release on the reservoir? I bought my twins 2 liter packs that have QC for the bladder and it makes filling and pre-chilling the water a breeze. None of my other hydration packs came with it but it's a nifty little bit of engineering. I read that the new CBs have quick connects and was hoping the Osprey's did as well. There are some decent deals going on right now, as well.


As canker mentioned, the Osprey QuickZip system means that there is no complicated routing of the hose for removal/insertion of the reservoir. There is a quick disconnect kit available for those that still want to one. These can be nice for adding a longer extension if you want to route the hose under a jacket or something in the winter.

Quick Connect Kit - Osprey Packs, Inc :2014: Official Site


----------



## CodeJockey (Dec 23, 2013)

I've never owned a Camelbak, but I love my Osprey Raptor 6. It's great for a couple hours under canopy, but my only regret is not going with the 10 or the 14. Headed for Moab this weekend and the 6 just isn't going to cut it. Luckily there will be a support vehicle 

I doubt you can go wrong with either one. All of Osprey's packs are BPA-free, and I'd assume Camelback's are, too.


----------



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

Burt4x4 said:


> I just started using Osprey Raptor 10...it's the "medum" size 3Lbladder with Tool Pouch Roll pocket at the very bottom. I am an offroader and tools I know are important. So I saw the tool roll included with this pack..sold!
> Got about 50mils now with it..during the ride..I don't feel it...downhill & jumping I need to remember too sinch it up..very adjustable..zippers work awsome..check out the RAPTOR!!!


Thank you very much for this post and all the helpful information everyone has offered. I originally bought last year's model of the Camelbak Blowfish for a great deal but ended up taking it back and swapping it out for the Osprey Raptor 10. I am very happy with it. The Camelbak was fine but I think the Raptor will fit my needs better.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Bottles here...add an Awesome Strap and you are set. I only use a pack if it is an all day deal.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edubb (May 3, 2015)

What about Dakine's?


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Carrying the 100oz of water down low Is a Big Deal to me, this pack gives me that..
In Its fourth season now, I crashed with it many times,, looks new..
Hold more crap than I need for day rides,, 
Food, tools, tubes, pump, first aid kit, rain slicker, whistle, cell phone, gun, knife, small binoculars, small sweat towel, more food, still got room for a jacket and leg warmers for cold days.....
A big open center pocket to carry out other people trail trash, pisses me right off, 
I really hate that....

Tested: Camelbak Volt LR Hydration Pack « Mountain Flyer Magazine

"The Volt LR a great choice for riders who prefer technical terrain but prefer the versatility of a pack, the Volts strategic stabilizing system keeps it in place even when the going gets rough". _-J. Carr_


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I bought the Raptor 10. It seems to be an all-around good hydration pack. I use it for biking, hiking, and skiing (downhill and XC).

I chose it over the Camelback because it seems like the part that contacts your back is better ventilated.


----------



## Steezus (Jul 25, 2007)

I owned a Camelback for a long time. When my wife got into biking, we found a nice looking Osprey for a good deal. After awhile of seeing her Osprey and how well it worked, I ended up ordering one as well. I like it better. It is easier to fill and I just like the pocket system better. The straps have that breathable honeycomb pattern on them to keep you ventilated. The only thing I don't like is that plastic piece that holds the cap, which people already mentioned the best thing to do with that, which is cut it.


----------

